# It's going to be okay.



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Remember this.We have a functional condition, which can cause us a lot of pain and misery.But we're okay. Life can be good, and we'll be fine.Remember that, and relax. We'll all get through it.Sometimes that's all you need to hear.


----------

